# Hookset Wading Belt, Now where do I put my tackle?



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Guys 

Well I have my new hookset wading belt, where do I put my tackle because this belt doesn't have a belt pouch. What are you guys using with the hookset belts to hold the tackle? 

searacer


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

slabnabbin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered the tackle box and Boga grip float. Thanks


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

That's the box I use as well. You can also buy the box without the strap. It's made by Plano and sold at academy for around $7, then add a strap to the sides from something else.(I used an old everlast wade box strap) $18 is a little pricy for a bare bones box without an adjustable strap. Great products from holder though.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

I keep my box inside my waders and it keeps my lures from staying submerged in salt water...


----------

